# What Coffee Maker Do You Use When Camping?



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")







What have you used that you really like that works well in your OB?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

For the few times I drink coffee, I use a small stove top percolator, it works when I am off the grid(which is always) and makes some great tasting coffee. My friends who have a Keurig actually will come to me for coffee when I am out, because they actually prefer my coffee over theirs.

Besides the fact that I am not creating more waste for the environment with those stupid k-cups for each cup of coffee.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

outback loft said:


> For the few times I drink coffee, I use a small stove top percolator, it works when I am off the grid(which is always) and makes some great tasting coffee. My friends who have a Keurig actually will come to me for coffee when I am out, because they actually prefer my coffee over theirs.
> 
> Besides the fact that I am not creating more waste for the environment with those stupid k-cups for each cup of coffee.


I have seen one at Camping World made by Coleman....is that the one? We weren't sure how hard it was to use on the stovetop.....thanks!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

What coffee maker do I use? I often refer to her as DW, or Countrygurl.... bwaa haa haa haaaaaaaaa I crack myself up! Thank you, thank you I'll be here all week!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Keurig. Single cup brew. they have many varieties of coffee and tea to choose from. You can also grind and use your favorite bag coffee. no coffee gets wasted from sitting around. also everybody can drink their favorite blend. this works good for us because I can only drink decaf and everybody else can get high test.

kevin


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

We dry camp most of the time so no AC power. We use the coleman drip coffee maker that goes on top of the stove. Close to the same as an electric drip coffee maker, just takes twice as long for a pot to brew.
Here's a link to it:
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Camping/Outdoor-Cooking/Backpacking-Stoves%7C/pc/104795280/c/104754780/sc/104198580/Coleman-Stovetop-Coffee-Pot/715013.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fcamping-outdoor-cooking-backpacking-stoves%2F_%2FN-1100706%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104198580%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%3Bcat104795280%3Bcat104754780&WTz_l=SBC;cat104795280;cat104754780;cat104198580


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a Delonghi espresso maker. I get my wife a latte every morning.... aren't I a good guy!!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Dunkin Donuts in the Cuisinart...or sometime we brew at home before we leave and make a gallon of iced....


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We have an old percolator stove top type camper one (I'll bet its 25 years old, but similar to the new metal percolator camping ones you would find in the camping section at Wal-Mart or Cabellas. It works good but there are no filters in the metal percolator part, just the fine holes so if you use regular store bought ground coffee, you'll get some grittiness in the bottom of your cup. One of the things I do is buy the grind it yourself coffee from Wal-Mart or where ever you get your coffee. They have a selector on the grinder for percolator thru drip. If you set it to the coarse setting (percolator), it cuts down on the stuff that gets through the percolater container in your coffee pot, plus I like the flavor of the freshly ground stuff.

I saw the Coleman stove top drip maker one listed on this post and that looks pretty cool too, but haven't used it. I like my old metal percolator style one for camping.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Bosch Tassimo...single cup brewer. Makes all kinds of brands...Starbucks, Seattles Best, Maxwell House, hot chocolate, tea, latte, cappuccino, etc. The unit uses a bar code to read each single serve T-disk and adjusts water temperature, brew time, and volume. Perfect cup of coffee EVERY TIME! I have three of these units...home, office, and camper.

Here is a link, they can also be purchased at Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

We use a GE auto drip 12 cup coffee port with a stainless steel caraffe


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

mommy2boyz said:


> For the few times I drink coffee, I use a small stove top percolator, it works when I am off the grid(which is always) and makes some great tasting coffee. My friends who have a Keurig actually will come to me for coffee when I am out, because they actually prefer my coffee over theirs.
> 
> Besides the fact that I am not creating more waste for the environment with those stupid k-cups for each cup of coffee.


I have seen one at Camping World made by Coleman....is that the one? We weren't sure how hard it was to use on the stovetop.....thanks!!
[/quote]

It is not from Camping World, I actually forgot where I got it from, probably somewhere on the internet, I have had it for over 5 years now. This is similiar to the one I have


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

We use a small B&D 4 cup drip machine with a metal pot. I would suggest you get one with a metal pot to eliminate the possibility of breakage during transport.

bbwb


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I use a French press...simple and never fails to make a great cup. I get up in the morning and use an old fashioned box grinder to grind the beans while the water comes to boil on the outside stove. Some of the only real quite time I get, DW and DS still sleeping ahhhh quite time


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> What coffee maker do I use? I often refer to her as DW, or Countrygurl.... bwaa haa haa haaaaaaaaa I crack myself up! Thank you, thank you I'll be here all week!


 OOOOOh! Bad man!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have a Kuerig as well. Love it. I actually own 2!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have at least 6 different coffee makers in my trailer so it depends on my mood and if we have power or not (most of the times not).

4 cup mister coffee - just like in the hotel
12 cup mister coffee - just like at home
12 cup stainless steel stove top percolator - Works great but timing is everything
12 cup Coleman stove top drip - Just like a mister coffee
3 cup French press - Very good choice but timing is again very important
1 demitasse serving espresso steamer (stove top)- fun but time consuming

Most mornings it is the stainless steel percolator.

At home I now have a Keurig but doubt I will get one for the trailer.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> I use a French press...simple and never fails to make a great cup. I get up in the morning and use an old fashioned box grinder to grind the beans while the water comes to boil on the outside stove. Some of the only real quite time I get, DW and DS still sleeping ahhhh quite time


x2 on the french press. Since DW is a tea drinker, and I drink coffee, no reason for a big coffee maker. So, first thing in the morning, tea kettle on the stove, and hot water for the tea and french press. French press is big enough for several cups when we have company.

Since we usually dry camp, the french press and teapot means not starting up the generator, and gives a great cup of coffee.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We use an ordinary common drip maker from Wal-Mart or other discount store. We had to get a plastic-coated metal frame to get the pot high enough to allow the power cord reach the outlet on the underside of the cabinet above. The frame is shaped like a block letter "C". The open side of the "C" faces down. Frame height is about 10", depth ~12", length ~12". We just set the pot on the top of the frame and plug it in, and set the timer.

When dry camping or "I forgot to set up the coffee", we use a French Press, which we bought for ~$15 or $20 somewhere (maybe Wal-Mart, too). Just heat the water on the stove, pour in, and go for it. Hint: the first time we dry camped and went to make coffee, we discovered that the household electric bean grinder doesn't work on 12volts! Duh!!!







I "ground" the beans by putting them on the cutting block and whacking them with a mallet. Crude but effective.

Both the electric maker and the French press travel easily in the cabinet under the side of the countertop next to the rear door. No breakage yet because we don't try to keep the maker "assembled." We put the maker, pot and press in the storage area separately. There is enough "stuff" under there to prevent stuff from rolling around.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

French press that they sell at Costso. We also have a 4 cup Mr. Coffee.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Keurig


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

French Press when not on the grid, and a 12 cup drip coffee maker that we had before we got the Kuerig.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Krups Mini Espresso

&

A stainless 6 tass moka pot...

I guess you figured out that I like my coffee STRONG!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We need our coffee in the morning, big time, so we take our Mr. Coffee from the home when we're on the road.

We also bought the Coleman stovetop unit as mentioned elsewhere here when we're not on the grid or too early to turn on our generator.

Both of them give us the taste we're accustomed to, except the Coleman unit takes at least twice as long to brew our 10 cups.

And in a real pinch we'll break down and use instant coffee - but we really have to be roughin' it!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Full size Keurig. Fits perfectly in the sink for travel.

I used to go to Wawa _(Northeast convenience store with extremely odd name, actually meaning "wild goose" or something like that)_ every morning. I think their stock took a hit the day I bought the Keurig and stopped going!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Old aluminum perc stovetop for dry camping and 4 cup mister coffee drip when on the grid.

I would take the french press for when off the grid but no electric for the grinder. Now I like the mallet and cutting board grinder technique when dry camping! I think I'll be using the french press now for dry camping.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

A good old fashioned Cabelas stainless 12 cup perc.I leave the fancy foo-foo coffee for the snobs


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

French press is the way to go. We always have a pot of water on the stove. Everyone can have what they want (coffee, tea, hot chocolate) when they want. I have two presses. One is a SS insulated that will make up to 8 cups. The other is a 4 cup clear plastic.

I do have a stove-top percolator as well, but since I bought the "press" I don't use it for percolating much any more.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

None. Neither my wife or I can stand the stuff.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Jewellfamily said:


> We have an old percolator stove top type camper one (I'll bet its 25 years old, but similar to the new metal percolator camping ones you would find in the camping section at Wal-Mart or Cabellas. It works good but there are no filters in the metal percolator part, just the fine holes so if you use regular store bought ground coffee, you'll get some grittiness in the bottom of your cup. One of the things I do is buy the grind it yourself coffee from Wal-Mart or where ever you get your coffee. They have a selector on the grinder for percolator thru drip. If you set it to the coarse setting (percolator), it cuts down on the stuff that gets through the percolater container in your coffee pot, plus I like the flavor of the freshly ground stuff.
> 
> I saw the Coleman stove top drip maker one listed on this post and that looks pretty cool too, but haven't used it. I like my old metal percolator style one for camping.


Have the same one, a green one from coleman, mine must be 30+ years old, my dad used it when I was small when we went camping. the thing works great still


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

inverter for keurig when dry camping ;-)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've tried:

Percolator: apparently not skilled enough to make a good cup, plus a mess to clean up.








Instant:








Drip: Needs 120V and a lot to store, setup/takedown
French Press: Not the same flavor as a drip, but very good and a very simple contraption..










When we downsized trailers, we removed the first 3 options (yes, I was carrying 4 coffee making options in the 5'er....







). I'll stick with the french press for the foreseable future....


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I've tried:
> 
> Percolator: apparently not skilled enough to make a good cup, plus a mess to clean up.
> 
> ...


It is all about timing with the percolator. You need to get it to just start perking, turn the heat down a bit and let it perk for about 5 minutes. I have never found it to be a mess, I either dump the grinds in my fire pit for a nice smelling fire, or if I am lazy they will go down the drain.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

outback loft said:


> I've tried:
> 
> Percolator: apparently not skilled enough to make a good cup, plus a mess to clean up.
> 
> ...


It is all about timing with the percolator. You need to get it to just start perking, turn the heat down a bit and let it perk for about 5 minutes. I have never found it to be a mess, I either dump the grinds in my fire pit for a nice smelling fire, or if I am lazy they will go down the drain.
[/quote]

Just a word of warning here about coffee grounds......NEVER put them down a drain. I managed a very busy coffee shop for years,we had special drain cleaners for our epresso machine because the grounds would stop up the drains. At least every 2 to 3 months we had to have the plumber out to clean our drains. We were told that coffee grounds are the worst (yes even worse than grease ) to stop up drains.For one thing they are oily ,for another they compact down real tight.

Ok now I am off my band wagon....LOL! But sure hope to save someone some plugged gray tanks or drain lines,be it at home or in the camper.

Happy Camping..........Lynn

P.S. Need I say I love all kinds of coffee and teas,no mater how they are made.OPPS except instant! yes evn that stuff Starbucks packages!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

luckylynn said:


> I've tried:
> 
> Percolator: apparently not skilled enough to make a good cup, plus a mess to clean up.
> 
> ...


It is all about timing with the percolator. You need to get it to just start perking, turn the heat down a bit and let it perk for about 5 minutes. I have never found it to be a mess, I either dump the grinds in my fire pit for a nice smelling fire, or if I am lazy they will go down the drain.
[/quote]

Just a word of warning here about coffee grounds......NEVER put them down a drain. I managed a very busy coffee shop for years,we had special drain cleaners for our epresso machine because the grounds would stop up the drains. At least every 2 to 3 months we had to have the plumber out to clean our drains. We were told that coffee grounds are the worst (yes even worse than grease ) to stop up drains.For one thing they are oily ,for another they compact down real tight.

Ok now I am off my band wagon....LOL! But sure hope to save someone some plugged gray tanks or drain lines,be it at home or in the camper.

Happy Camping..........Lynn

P.S. Need I say I love all kinds of coffee and teas,no mater how they are made.OPPS except instant! yes evn that stuff Starbucks packages!
[/quote]

Oh, I know they do clog up the drains really easily. I have many customers who do it on a daily basis and wonder why they get clogged up. I have put them down my drain on very few occasions, but I hate doing it.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Keurig!! We even took the Abi-one's Keurig with us to the hotel on Christmas Eve, and to a potluck at the Farmers Market I sell at! The Keurig was such a big hit, that I think it my become my "staple" for potlucks!!


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Wshew - a lot of opinions and a LOT of good information (a few grinds went down the drain today - will not let that happen again!) Well of course I didn't decide before our maiden trip this weekend and tried to pour hot water through the grounds in the filter by hand - BLECH!!! This will indeed be a **TOP** priority before the next trip, and it's sounding like we'll start with a French Press to see how that works out. Thanks for the awesome input! How lucky to be connected to such experienced campers as we're just starting out - lucky, lucky!!


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

The previous owners of ours removed the radio and put in a spacemaker coffee pot in its place. We don't spend a ton of time in the camper, but we do like to drink coffee every morning so for us, the coffeemaker is much more useful than the radio. We do have the radio and can reinstall it if we ever chose to. When we had our pop-up, we had one of the Coleman on the stove coffeemakers; it worked well for the 7 years we had it, made decent coffee, but I am happy to not have to unpack and pack it up now. We passed it on to the new owners of our pop up.


----------



## bobTHEbuilder (Jan 4, 2011)

mommy2boyz said:


> I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an axillary 12v plug wired in my car to help out when using accessories outside like when we camp. 
I have turned our humble subaru unto the ultimate vehicle when it comes to going camping,
and keeping accessories with us to use at camp.
We have used our 12volt 5 cup coffee maker for quite a while, bought it for my wife's birthday (we like to get each other things we can use when we go out) so it was practical and works for us. I use it in our camper as well, works great in the auxiliary plugs.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kurig. Single cup in the camper and a big one at home.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

If you want an option that is not as messy...try Starbucks VIA coffee. I have started using it for backpacking. It is the best tasting backpacking coffee and is light and easy to pack. It also has a longer shelf-life than ground.

I am tempted to retire my french press and take VIA in the OB.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

mommy2boyz said:


> I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delivery by Starbucks


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay...after reading about all the Keurig Owner's out there --- we bit the bullet and bought one too. I admit...it's nice being able to make a cup of caf for me...and decaf for the DW. Plus, hot tea, hot cider, hot cocoa --- geez these things have a huge selection of treats!! We started out with the B60 model...and it works great, but takes up a lot of counter space. We were back at Bed, Bath, & Beyond...picking up some more K-cups...and noticed they had two Keurig Mini's marked down 1/2 price on the clearance table. They were returned - unused. We picked up a Mini to leave in the OUTBACK.

What are your favorite K-cups? I kinda like the Green Mtn Espresso, Newman's Extra Bold, and the Tulley's KONA... My wife likes the Donut Shop Decaf...


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have to drink decaf. I like Timothy's and Donut Shop.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a Keurig at home and I like Caribou Coffee's Mahogany.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I haul my Starbuck Barista and the Rancillio Rocky grinder to make cappucino for breakfast and iced latte for lunch.


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

We have several options:
Martha Stewart stove top percolator from Kmart takes a while but worth the wait
normal plug in coffee maker when we have hook-ups, takes up a lot of space on the counter average tasting coffee
maybe a new favorite, just purchased a french press(heat water on the stove, takes 4 minutes to brew, tastes great, no paper filters_


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Chuggs said:


> Okay...after reading about all the Keurig Owner's out there --- we bit the bullet and bought one too. I admit...it's nice being able to make a cup of caf for me...and decaf for the DW. Plus, hot tea, hot cider, hot cocoa --- geez these things have a huge selection of treats!! We started out with the B60 model...and it works great, but takes up a lot of counter space. We were back at Bed, Bath, & Beyond...picking up some more K-cups...and noticed they had two Keurig Mini's marked down 1/2 price on the clearance table. They were returned - unused. We picked up a Mini to leave in the OUTBACK.
> 
> What are your favorite K-cups? I kinda like the Green Mtn Espresso, Newman's Extra Bold, and the Tulley's KONA... My wife likes the Donut Shop Decaf...


Donut Shop and the Green Mountain Nantucket Blend and the bomb !


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

coffee maker? whats that? I usually try to find a starbucks or caribou for my morning coffee.... don't think i would figure out what to do with a coffee maker


----------



## TundraRoo (Mar 9, 2010)

We use a French Press at home and on the road. Makes for consistantly good Starbucks coffee!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Years ago before we bought the coleman drip maker I found something that makes cleaning up the percolator really easy.Still keep the box and percolator in the TT just in case. Don't know if you can still buy them but basically they are piece of filter paper that have a hole in the center and a hole in each corner. You slide the center hole over the stem, push the paper into the basket, add coffee then fold the the 4 corners in and put the other 4 holes over the stem. When you are done you pull out the stem and dump the grounds and paper into the trash. No mess.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

We put the Keurig from home in the OB when we went to Disney this year....... we're now looking for one on sale to keep in the OB permanently. The old Mr Coffee in there has been banished!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah - we're pretty much "coffee snobs", too. Our coffee - GOOD coffee - is a ritual in the morning . The darker the better!! Strong & fresh but NOT bitter! (Still have some of the fresh-from-the-farm beans we brought home from Kenya, Africa & Hawaii ... being saved for special occasions!). And I really like a cup in the evening (add the Baileys when camping).

When we got a new Kuerig for the house, we moved the "old" Cuisinart to the camper, along with the Grinder. BUT, we had a ceremonial _*Dumping of the Po*_t this weekend and, with Anne72 & her family as witnesses, we tossed the Cuisinart in the trash!!! We've got a mega Kuerig in the house (makes all sizes PLUS ICED tea/coffee) .... but we'll get a smaller one for the camper 'cu we really don't need all the bells & whistles when camping. We can take all the varieties with us and everyone can still have what they want - when they want it. And if you come to visit but have a favorite coffee/tea/cocoa/etc NOT in a K-cup....we've got the little gidgie that you fill to make your own.

We also have our old stainless steel camping perc. in the camper as a "back-up". We've used this perc. on 100s of campfires for more than 30 years. It's even made soup & hot tang when backpacking & horse-camping in the cold. It has served us well and certainly doesn't owe us a thing but it is still shiny and does the job (btw - you can get small round filters that just poke over the basket stand - - NO MESS!) Getting rid of it would be like tossing an old friend!!! Besides, we'll improvise on just about anything - but DON'T MESS WITH OUR COFFEE. IF the "real" pot ever stops working - for ANY reason at any time - we will ALWAYS have a back-up.


----------



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

We have a 36 cup stainless percolator from Cabelas and LOVE it. I think the wife-unit will eventually get a K-thing so she can make the girly coffees and teas.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

joeymac said:


> Okay...after reading about all the Keurig Owner's out there --- we bit the bullet and bought one too. I admit...it's nice being able to make a cup of caf for me...and decaf for the DW. Plus, hot tea, hot cider, hot cocoa --- geez these things have a huge selection of treats!! We started out with the B60 model...and it works great, but takes up a lot of counter space. We were back at Bed, Bath, & Beyond...picking up some more K-cups...and noticed they had two Keurig Mini's marked down 1/2 price on the clearance table. They were returned - unused. We picked up a Mini to leave in the OUTBACK.
> 
> What are your favorite K-cups? I kinda like the Green Mtn Espresso, Newman's Extra Bold, and the Tulley's KONA... My wife likes the Donut Shop Decaf...


Donut Shop and the Green Mountain Nantucket Blend and the bomb !
[/quote]
We do the Donut Shop and the Green Mountain breakfast blend.......


----------



## The Webster's (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeropress by Aerobie......they make frisbees and one of the best, simple, coffee makers in the world. Cheap, easy to use and a better cup then a french press.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I am sure the Keurig's are nice, but, just can't justify the cost for the unit at this time - not saying later I will!

I, DW does not drink coffee, have a  Cusinart 1200 - nothing fancy - but it makes GREAT coffee. For the house I have the DCC-2000 which has no carafe - and - dispenses the coffee right into your cup. Recently, the house model broke and I called Cusinart - they sent me a brand new coffee maker (same model) at no charge! The only thing they asked was for me to cut the cord off the broken one and send it to them. In the few times I have had to call Cusinart for warranty, I've always had positive response.

Just curious if the other coffee makers extend the same type service?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Most trips we use an awesomely easy Bodum Coffee Press.

This one in particular:

http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Brazil-8-Cup-French-Coffee/dp/B00264FV8Y/ref=sr_1_8?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1311643799&sr=1-8

Quick, easy and the tastiest fresh coffee you will gather from any maker. Assuming of course you are using equally awesome beans.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Most trips we use an awesomely easy Bodum Coffee Press.
> 
> This one in particular:
> 
> ...


That's the one we ended up getting from Costco - it works GREAT for the 2 of us! The only trouble we ran into was when we were camping with 20 people and were responsible for breakfast for everyone one morning. That was a bit of a conundrum(sp) (but a rare occurrence)....


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

mommy2boyz said:


> Most trips we use an awesomely easy Bodum Coffee Press.
> 
> This one in particular:
> 
> ...


That's the one we ended up getting from Costco - it works GREAT for the 2 of us! The only trouble we ran into was when we were camping with 20 people and were responsible for breakfast for everyone one morning. That was a bit of a conundrum(sp) (but a rare occurrence)....
[/quote]

Well, I guess to answer the original question, when you have to provide coffee for many people, which we rarely do but are prepared for it, we use our Gevalia Carafe manual coffee maker that we received for free while trying their products by mail over 5 years ago.

It makes 12+ cups of coffee and it keeps it warm for a good while. Just have to make sure I pack it when needed on such trips.


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

The Webster said:


> Aeropress by Aerobie......they make frisbees and one of the best, simple, coffee makers in the world. Cheap, easy to use and a better cup then a french press.


OK wow the reviews of this on Amazon are AMAZING! People calling it the.best.coffee.maker.ever. Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## julie (Aug 10, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good stainless steel stove top percolator, still have the same one from tent camping years ago. It has served us well through the tents, the pop-up right on into our Outback.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Keurig, Keurig, Keruig! Can't beat the quality and ya get it quick. Cy likes the K cups ease of use but we also use a Solo reuseable with the EZ filters. Plop one in the Solo, fill with your fav coffee, close the lid and brew. After, just take out the Solo and pull out the filter to throw away and ready to go again. It's really quick and you always get a fresh cup every time.









Bo


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

mommy2boyz said:


> Aeropress by Aerobie......they make frisbees and one of the best, simple, coffee makers in the world. Cheap, easy to use and a better cup then a french press.


OK wow the reviews of this on Amazon are AMAZING! People calling it the.best.coffee.maker.ever. Thanks for the tip!!!
[/quote]

yup, switched to the areopress from a french press and are sold on the Areopress, however we did find an old 2 cup glass vacuum coffee maker(silex) basically a small version of the 8 cup bodum Santos glass coffee maker at an "Antique" store. Tried it out and IMHO it made the best cup of coffee I've ever had. Areopress is a close second. Downside is it is not near as easy to clean up after, need to dump/rinse out the old grounds and clean the top and it is more fragile and larger.

And the grand daughter had a great time watching the water bubble up to the top then get sucked back down by "magic"! 100 year old technology and still the best coffee maker.

Link for a vacuum coffee maker: http://www.amazon.com/Bodum-Santos-Stovetop-Vacuum-34-Ounce/dp/B00005NCX5/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327026161&sr=8-1


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

mommy2boyz said:


> I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You name it, we have tried it! ( French press, drip coffee maker, tea pot and instant, percolator over the fire, etc.) I drink decaf, DH regular... Kids hot cocoa. Ahhhh! Finally, we have ended up with the Tassimo coffee system- similar to the K-cup systems. The machine is smaller, makes great beverages and is easy. You can get the discs/ cups for whichever system you choose just about any where now so availability is a cinch! I still have our campfire perc and coffee with us at all times. While the system is handy, it is unreasonable for groups or power coffee drinkers. The french press worked well but was a hassle to clean out the grounds.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

mommy2boyz said:


> I hope this is a good place to post this, but we're avid coffee drinkers every morning, and are taking our FIRST trip in our Outback this weekend. We already know that we're going to want to invest in some sort of coffee maker (my husband regularly refers to me as a "coffee snob")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You name it, we have tried it! ( French press, drip coffee maker, tea pot and instant, percolator over the fire, etc.) I drink decaf, DH regular... Kids hot cocoa. Ahhhh! Finally, we have ended up with the Tassimo coffee system- similar to the K-cup systems. The machine is smaller, makes great beverages and is easy. You can get the discs/ cups for whichever system you choose just about any where now so availability is a cinch! I still have our campfire perc and coffee with us at all times. While the system is handy, it is unreasonable for groups or power coffee drinkers. The french press worked well but was a hassle to clean out the grounds.


----------



## spin05 (Mar 16, 2014)

i use a coffee grinder and a plastic coffee press like this. http://gsioutdoors.com/products/pdp/30_oz_java_press . But i use the older model which in my opinion is better.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We Dont Own a Coffee Maker


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been married to my coffee maker for 23 years.I take it how ever she tells me.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Eaglescout5 said:


> I have been married to my coffee maker for 23 years.I take it how ever she tells me.


Eaglescout!!!??? Sound more like a Cub Scout.... Lettin' those girls pick on you like.....

"Oh..... yes Dear... the garbage? Coming Dear"

Gotta go... important work to be done.

"Coming Dear!"


----------



## Eaglescout5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Have you been talking to my wife too?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

At home and traveling, we use a Melita cone on top of a thermos carafe. It is like this, but we have the larger 12 cup version with a #6 cone and 1 liter carafe. Heat the water on the stove or campfire, then pour over the grounds with a paper filter. No fuss, no muss, no pesky plastic stuff to get rid of (all biodegradable), and you can use whatever coffee you want. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/melitta-thermal-stainless-steel-8-cup-pour-over-coffee-maker/1040540078?skuId=40540078&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_coffeetea_&adpos=1o1&creative=43742633389&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CJSFjL-2t8oCFcOQHwodrUwNQg


----------



## voyaginator (Aug 26, 2015)

Any recommendation for a good manual coffee grinder ?

12v. would be fine but I'd rather have the small non-electric camping type.


----------

